

What the Envato CEO does in a Day - joshjanssen
http://inside.envato.com/a-day-with-collis-taeed/

======
chatmasta
Deloitte... vision for 2020... hmm, I smell an IPO.

(I love Envato btw. You've founded a great company that executes very well.
But you sure do charge developers a lot -- 20%? Really? Another company will
inevitably overtake you on that basis alone.)

